# DecalGirl Glossy vs. Matte - a comment



## auntmarge (Dec 4, 2008)

Today I had a chance to see my own skin, Kindle9000 (glossy), in the matte finish. (Coincidentally, the other Kindle owner and I have the same Oberon cover - Tree of Life in Wine. The Kindle9000 looks wonderful in this.)

I was very surprised at the difference between glossy and matte. When they say matte, they mean *matte *, as dull as a piece of typing paper. OK, maybe "dull" comes off negatively, but I mean it had _no_ gloss, _no _glare. It made a significant difference in the black background, which didn't seem as intense, although I wonder if it would be as noticeable in a different color or a pattern. I wasn't able to hold the two up side by side, since my skin was on its Kindle and the other was still on the backing material from DecalGirl. I hope to see the two Kindles side by side at some point.

*> DecalGirl skins*


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

When I received my matte skin for my nook, I was surprised at how dull the colors looked, and I was very disappointed. 

For about a day.

Then I compared it to my glossy skin on my Kindle, and I found I really liked the matte skin, and I really did NOT like the glossy skin at all. I found myself reaching for my nook more often than my Kindle, so I had to replace my Kindle skin with a matte one.


----------



## Emily King (Jun 9, 2009)

I absolutely LOVE my matte skin!!  I got the newer version of the Quest skin, while DH has the older (more yellow) version in glossy.  When he gets home, I'll take a picture to compare the two.  I also got a more colorful skin and don't think it looks dull at all, but I don't have the glossy version to compare side-by-side.  My old skin I had on before this one was the black Darma skin and the glossy was REALLY glossy and showed every single finger print.  I don't think I'll buy another glossy skin again.


----------



## angelad (Jun 19, 2009)

Cool coincidence


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

I ordered my customized skin, which is full of colour in both gloss and matte. The gloss was significantly brighter in colour. I put the matte on first which was a good move as it only lasted a couple of days when I removed it. I described it as dull. So I am in the minority and dislike matte. The fingerprint issue people have reported was not an issue for me and in the rare times I read with a light, the cheap no-name light I bought throws a light larger than the screen so no glare. 

I really don't understand the fingerprint issue. I have tried smearing it deliberately to get one, but unlike the iPhone screen which smears badly I just don't see anything.


----------



## LisaW. (Jun 1, 2009)

I just got the Tree of Books (below) in a matte finish and LOVE it. I like the way the matte skin looks and feels - no glare and it doesn't feel as slippery, which is a plus because I read my kindle sans case/cover. Admittedly, I can't compare the colors of matte vs. glossy because I never had this skin with a gloss finish. The matte finish is dark and definitely not as intense as my previous glossy skins, but I like that, and in my opinion, that works with this specific skin.


----------



## MarthaT (Mar 3, 2009)

matte finish is free this weekend!


----------



## CorkyF (Mar 28, 2010)

MarthaT said:


> matte finish is free this weekend!


How do we get the free Matte? Also is there a skin with the Kindle splash screen(the guy under the tree)? I don't know the technical name so I'm having a hard time finding if there is even one like that. TIA


----------



## JenRichard (Jul 15, 2009)

Currently, you can get the matte upgrade for free by using coupon code "GOMATTE."  Enjoy!

-Jen


----------



## CaroleC (Apr 19, 2010)

How terrific! Wow - - that's 25% off of the overall price of a matte finished Decalgirl skin.

BTW I really like the matte finish on mine. You can't detect any fingerprints and smudges on the matte finish. I use my Kindle a lot for reading, and there is no way that I could keep it from being covered with fingerprints all the time if they showed at all. The colors are rich and beautiful, just like the colors shown on the website.


----------



## freelantzer (Apr 28, 2010)

CorkyF said:


> Also is there a skin with the Kindle splash screen(the guy under the tree)? I don't know the technical name so I'm having a hard time finding if there is even one like that. TIA


Yes, there is a skin on Decalgirl similar to that. It is not listed under Kindle skins, but it is called Reverie. You can order it for the Kindle, but they charge a bit extra. It's got a dark night sky background with a huge moon behind the tree. It's really beautiful; I considered getting that one instead of the one I got.

My current skin is B&W Fleur. It's mostly black, and I do find it somewhat jarring to look at. I had read several comments that said a dark skin made the lettering appear darker, too, but I have found the opposite. I will definitely go for a matte skin the next time I buy one.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

I just got my laptop skin from Decalgirl in a matt finish and I love it! Cowinky, I actually did a whole post *today* about skins on my blog.
http://www.piewacketblog.com/journal/2010/4/28/skin-it.html


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Octochick said:


> I just got my laptop skin from Decalgirl in a matt finish and I love it! Cowinky, I actually did a whole post *today* about skins on my blog.
> http://www.piewacketblog.com/journal/2010/4/28/skin-it.html


That skin is just so "you"!


----------



## loca (Jan 3, 2010)

It does go with her avatar


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> That skin is just so "you"!


Yes it is and I fell for it the first time I ever heard about skins and visited the decal girl site. However, I just did not want to spend that much for a computer one... however I realized it would save me wear and tear and so I jumped. I never thought it would look as cool on a kindle for some reason...


----------



## Toronto_LV (Apr 14, 2010)

i don't notice the gloss on my glossy skin... but maybe I would if I had a matte one to contrast with.


----------



## skyblue (Dec 23, 2009)

EKing said:


> I absolutely LOVE my matte skin!! I got the newer version of the Quest skin, while DH has the older (more yellow) version in glossy. When he gets home, I'll take a picture to compare the two. I also got a more colorful skin and don't think it looks dull at all, but I don't have the glossy version to compare side-by-side. My old skin I had on before this one was the black Darma skin and the glossy was REALLY glossy and showed every single finger print. I don't think I'll buy another glossy skin again.


I have Venezia skin with a glossy finish. Perhaps because it is a darker print, I don't really notice smudges or fingerprints. I would love to see a comparison side by side, so I appreciate you doing this, EKing!


----------



## Emily King (Jun 9, 2009)

I suppose I should get off my lazy butt and post a picture then, eh?


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

EKing said:


> I suppose I should get off my lazy butt and post a picture then, eh?


We're waiting....


----------



## Emily King (Jun 9, 2009)

Here's a picture of them both, sitting on a table directly under a lamp. I tried to get it so you could see the difference in the reflection. The color difference is more due to the changes DecalGirl made to the Quest skin (not sure where that information is, but I can try to dig it up).










Here's a shot of my kindle in full sunlight next to the pool on vacation...


----------



## Emily King (Jun 9, 2009)

I'm a fan of DecalGirl on Facebook and they posted pictures of the revamped skin:

http://www.facebook.com/decalgirl?v=photos#!/photo.php?pid=3515777&id=50371198758

Not sure if everybody can see it or just fans... Though, I'll admit my picture is more crisp and easy to see.


----------



## freelantzer (Apr 28, 2010)

That's such a cute skin for your computer, Octochick! 

Eking, thanks for posting that comparision of glossy v. matte. I'm definitely going with a matte skin next time.


----------



## skyblue (Dec 23, 2009)

Thanks, EKing!  I actually like BOTH finishes.  That is one of the skins I considered for my Creek Bend Maple in saddle.


----------



## Toronto_LV (Apr 14, 2010)

EKing... it's gorgeous!


----------



## Patricia (Dec 30, 2008)

I think I'm in the minority, too, here.  I've had my "library" skin in matte for several months now and am not getting over my disappointment in it.  My next one will probably be a glossy.


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

Patricia said:


> I think I'm in the minority, too, here. I've had my "library" skin in matte for several months now and am not getting over my disappointment in it. My next one will probably be a glossy.


your not alone I was disappointed as well I just have to decide whether I want ask or wall of sound to go with my Javoedge snakskin cover


----------



## Patricia (Dec 30, 2008)

Put on my Monet waterlilies GLOSSY skin today, and feel so much better about it.  I just couldn't get over the dullness of the matte.  It didn't even seem to have a sheen.  Am waiting for my Oberon Pond cover in sky blue.


----------



## freelantzer (Apr 28, 2010)

I just got my first matte skin yesterday and I absolutely adore it. It has just a bit of sheen that gives my skin a brushed metal look. And without the glare of my former glossy skin.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

I was worried that it would be dull, but my isn't at all. I am very pleased with it. It has really cut the glare.


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish (Feb 1, 2010)

I'm looking to get my wife a skin for her Kindle as a present, and I haven't decided between the glossy or matte skin. Someone correct me if I'm wrong, but what I've gathered from the thread is that the Matte finish, while less vibrant, doesn't show fingerprints and has far less glare. Correct?

David Dalglish


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

I have had the same skin in both the glossy and matte. Both were vibrant. The main difference is the glare. The glossy in certain light cast a slight glare. Neither was a problem with fingerprints. I read at night a lot with a reading light and that is when I notice the most difference. Much less glare with the matte. I use the Kandle reading light for a reference. The skin I had in both glossy and matte is Star Kiss.


----------



## Sunshine22 (Feb 18, 2010)

Patricia said:


> I think I'm in the minority, too, here. I've had my "library" skin in matte for several months now and am not getting over my disappointment in it. My next one will probably be a glossy.


I feel the exact same way. My first skin was the Monet waterlillies and I absolutely loved it, but wanted to try a matte skin and ordered the library. I've been disappointed since. I've been using it for awhile, and still... just don't care for it, and really was missing the waterlillies. Not sure if it's the design, or the the fact it's matte. Maybe a little of both.

So, I bought another waterlillies(!) and La Tavola, both in glossy.


----------



## Patricia (Dec 30, 2008)

I just got the Monet waterlilies in glossy also, and am very happy!  My favorite actually is the Renoir Boating on the Seine, and I'm sure I'll eventually go back to that.  But I like to change every few months.  I just got the Oberon dragonfly pond cover in skyblue.  I love it and it goes perfectly with my new skin.


----------



## Sunshine22 (Feb 18, 2010)

Patricia, I would love to see pictures of them together, maybe you could post them on the Oberon thread?  

I really like all of the "fine art" skins from Decal Girl too, definitely my favorites.


----------



## ValeriGail (Jan 21, 2010)

I recieved the wrong skin when I ordered my custom in Matte, so I have a great comparison picture for those interested in the differences between the matte and the gloss finishes..










The Gloss is the print on the bottom of both pictures, the Matte on the top.

The Gloss is shinny and reflects a lot of light. The Matte doesn't reflect any. Both are gorgeous, colors are vibrant, and the design (at least what I had printed) looks great in both finishes. I didn't notice finger prints on the gloss, though it still has not left its backing. It did get handled a lot though as family members checked it out. The biggest difference was the reflection of the light. My Gloss print bounced light so bad that I couldn't see the design at times.


----------



## happyblob (Feb 21, 2009)

Good shots! The difference between the finishes comes through really well. I can understand why you prefer the Matte.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I put my new matte skin on a few days ago.  I was worried about getting matte after reading some of the posts here.  But I love it!!!  I think the colors are very rich and the look is fantastic.  I got Monet Garden at Giverny.  I had Van Gogh Irises.  I had Monet Water Lillies on my K1.
deb


----------



## freelantzer (Apr 28, 2010)

drenee said:


> I think the colors are very rich and the look is fantastic.


I agree. The colors on my matte skin are very rich, too. I was really pleasantly surprised by that since several posters here had indicated otherwise. But my matte skin is really beautiful and no glare!


----------



## Sunnie (Apr 3, 2010)

my custom matte is gorgeous and I wouldn't dream of going with glossy.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I doubt I'll ever go back to glossy now that I've seen the matte finish. I just love it. I mainly read my Kindle in bed at night with a reading light and now that I have the matte finish I don't have to worry about the glare.


----------



## frazzm737 (Jun 4, 2010)

I have just begun to use my first skin on my brand new Kindle.  I like the matte version of 'Indigo Punch.'  The blue floral design goes very well with my blue M-Edge sleeve.  I found that the white of the naked device produced glare.  With the matte skin, there is no glare and as I had seen suggested, the text seems easier to read.  I am a new Kindle user and am delighted so far!


----------



## fancynancy (Aug 9, 2009)

Interesting.  It never occurred to me to get the glossy for the K2.  I would get it for a phone or an ipod or something like that, but, heck, I stare at my K2 for hours at a time!  Couldn't imagine it. I'm still waiting for my first ever skin to arrive from decalgirl.  I'm so excited!!


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I read on my DX this week first time in quite a while.  I still have a glossy skin on it.  Just ordered Lily in matte for it and the code GOMATTE is still good for $5 off.  Shipping was over $7 though.


----------



## fancynancy (Aug 9, 2009)

Lara, Forest is one of my favorite designs on Decalgirl and it looks awesome on your laptop!  I may have to get it for my laptop now.  I'm not choosing Forest for my K2 because it's in a case where even I can't see the back, and I think the design is somewhat lost on just the front.  

I just purchased Poolside with the GOMATTE promo code and it worked!


----------



## ZoeP (Aug 27, 2010)

The GOMATTE discount has expired!  Just tried to order my MORA kindle 3 skin and was told it is no longer a valid discount.  That's ok with me!  They have cut the matte price down for the new kindle.  It use to be a $5 upgrade but now is only a $3 upgrade!!  LOVE!!!

Also just found out for the next week they are offering any design at no upgrade charge.  Works for me!!  Go DECALGIRL!!!


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

ZoeP said:


> Also just found out for the next week they are offering any design at no upgrade charge. Works for me!! Go DECALGIRL!!!


That's a nice offer.

I am still contemplating if I should make my own design, or go with one of theirs.... I've been looking at their designs for so long already (had one on my K1 and K2), that I'm not feeling anything new over there.

I have asked them to send me the K3 template, and I will share with the group once I receive it.


----------



## ZoeP (Aug 27, 2010)

I believe a custom skin is an additional $5 charge because I asked them if they did that.  To much work for me - when I like the designs they have.  But pretty reasonable I think.


----------



## sully5live (Jun 9, 2010)

I chose Matte "African Ladies" I think... no reflections, no fingerprints.

Here it is with my Oberon Celtic Hounds cover:


----------

